#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Питание в весенний период

## Аркадий Щербаков

В конце зимы слизь, накопленная в зимний период, начинает постепенно таить, и это необходимо учитывать для поддержания своего здоровья. Я предлагаю обсудить в этом треде, каков должен быть подход к здоровому питанию в данный период времени, а также какую пользу/вред может принести традиционный пост. Готов, по мере сил, ответить на вопросы с точки зрения тибетской медицины, если, конечно, они будут  :Smilie:

----------


## Galina

Аркадий! 
Расскажите, пожалуйста, какой вред может принести чрезмерное употребление в пищу молочных продуктов? Очень люблю сыр и ем его в неограниченных количествах. 
И второй вопрос. Существуют ли в тибетской медицине диеты для похудения?
Спасибо.

----------


## Sadhak

Пост в прошлом году, позволил мне сбросить 10 кг, которые потом так и не восстановились.  В этом году у меня друзья на моем примере пробуют.
 Сейчас не держу, за вегетарианством с конца лета. В прошлом году я его предпринял с той же целью - попытками обуздать беспокойный ум. Но те ощущения помню. Хуже всего голодной пастью щелкать, когда родственники едят, это наверное единственная проблема. Организм, как я понял, выдерживает это легко, по крайней мере не заметно, за исключением сброса веса.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

2Галина: Я буду отвечать кратко, чтобы не утонуть в материале  :Smilie:  В ТТМ (традиционная тибетская медицина) проводится четкое деление молочных продуктов. Не все они обладают одинаковыми свойствами. Например, йогурты, молоко, кефир и т.п. имеют очень холодные и слизеобразующие свойства. Соответственно, в весенний период их лучше либо совсем исключить, либо употреблять в ограниченном количестве, после теплой и сухой пищи. Самый большой вред приносят йогурты, которые люди едят утром перед работой и натощак. Весной – это яд!!! Представьте себе желудок в виде котла, в котором варится еда. Утром этот котел еще не достаточно нагрелся, кроме того первые 4 часа после восхода солнца соответствуют периоду слизи (которая холодная по своим свойствам), кроме того сейчас весна (период возбуждения слизи). И вот в него мы выливаем холодный йогурт  :Frown:  Как следствие – болезни желудка, поджелудочной железы, селезенки и кишечника.

Что касается сыра, то некоторые его сорта, особенно старый сыр, обладают теплыми и сухими свойствами. Этот продукт бывает весьма разный, и поэтому нужно точно знать, о чем идет речь.

По поводу диет для похудания. В тибетских текстах я  как таковых не встречал. Общий подход ТТМ таков: «Придерживайтесь правильного сезонного питания и проблем с лишним весом не будет». Но здесь, конечно, нужно много чего еще обсуждать: образ жизни, наследственные болезни и пр.  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

Из Нэй Цзин

_Три месяца весны имеют характеристики «появления и упорядочивания». В это время рождаются небо и земля, расцветают все сущности-объекты. Следует поздно ночью ложиться и на рассвете вставать, широкими шагами ходить по двору, с распущенными волосами двигаться плавно. Тем самым будешь способствовать зарождению чувств-волений. Следует давать жизнь, а не убивать. Следует дарить, а не забирать; хвалить, а не наказывать. Такой способ укрепления здоровья соответствует дыханию-ци весны. Если не будешь вести себя соответственно, то повредишь печень, и летом у тебя появится болезненный синдром холода, так как дыхания-ци в организме будет недостаточно для взращивания._ 

Согласно ТКМ, весной пробуждается печень. Это время хорошо использовать для "очищения" печени. 
По моему опыту, в этот период лучше воздерживаться от жирных продуктов, от жареной пищи, от мясной пищи.
Это время подходит для поста.
Один год, помню, что я неделю питался только чёрным хлебом и квашеной капустой.
Сейчас в это время часто употребляю мёд с чёрным хлебом.

Надо сказать, что "весна" и связанные с нею энергетические пороцессы  по китайскому календарю начинаются ещё в начале-середине февраля.

----------


## Galina

Аркадий! 
Какие виды продуктов следует употреблять в весенний период с точки зрения тибетской медицины?
И ещё вопрос. Употребление в пищу каких видов продуктов вызывает повышение кровяного давления. И что способствует повышению кровяного давления с точки зрения  ТМ?
Спасибо.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Весной, помимо возбуждения слизи (которую и выгоняют с помощью поста), происходит резкое усиление космофизического элемента «Дерево». В организме, как уже сказал Шаман, это проявляется в виде активизации функций печени и желчного пузыря. Это, в свою очередь, приводит к резкому усилению внутренних ветров (лунг). Для тех людей, кто страдает болезнями ветра (различные нервные заболевания и психические заболевания) пост в данное время может нанести весьма существенный вред. Поэтому пост подходит далеко не всем (!) Нужно точно понимать, что главное – достижения гармонии, баланса в организме. В соответствии с ТТМ, тем людям, которые страдают болезнями ветра (и рядом других заболеваний), нужно обязательно употреблять в пищу жиры: топленое масло, бараний бульон утром и пр. Но при этом желательно, чтобы пища была более жгучей (необходимо добавлять соответствующие пряности). В Четырех тантрах (Джуд Жи [rgyud bzhi]) мы читаем, что для данного периода времени подходят жгучий, горький и вяжущий вкусы, пища должна быть грубой. Таким образом, никогда нельзя сказать, что пост является полезным или вредным вообще. Всегда необходимо учитывать особенности каждого конкретного человека.

----------


## Шаман

> Нужно точно понимать, что главное – достижения гармонии, баланса в организме. …Таким образом, никогда нельзя сказать, что пост является полезным или вредным вообще. Всегда необходимо учитывать особенности каждого конкретного человека.


 Это, конечно, верно.
Что касается людей с заболеваниями, то здесь вообще нужен индивидуальный подход. Поэтому с выражением «людям, которые страдают болезнями ветра нужно обязательно употреблять в пищу жиры» я не совсем согласен. Особенно, если учесть некоторую склонность русских людей к максимализму  :Smilie: . 



> В Четырех тантрах (Джуд Жи [rgyud bzhi]) мы читаем, что для данного периода времени подходят жгучий, горький и вяжущий вкусы, пища должна быть грубой.


 Вот с этим, пожалуй, согласен. И, видимо, даже, уточню, что в этот период очень хорошо употреблять в пищу больше овощей: морковь, капуста, свёкла. Особенно хороша редька.
Впрочем, употребление излишне жгучей пищи в этот период, как мне кажется, тоже не совсем уместно.

По поводу поста уже повторюсь: я считаю, что в этот период времени, а , точнее, в период с начала/середины февраля до начала/середины марта вполне уместен.
Однако же оговорюсь, что "пост", в моём понимании, это не значит "голодание", например. Просто некоторое ограничение в определённых продуктах питания, отход от привычного образа питания.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> Какие виды продуктов следует употреблять в весенний период с точки зрения тибетской медицины?
> И ещё вопрос. Употребление в пищу каких видов продуктов вызывает повышения кровяного давления. И что способствует повышению кровяного давления с точки зрения ТМ?


Как я уже сказал, весной хорошо употреблять продукты жгучего, горького и вяжущего вкусов. Кроме того, желательно есть грубую зерновую пищу, котрая хорошо способствует очищению организма от слизи. Желательно, чтобы пища была также теплой и сухой по своим свойствам. Очень хорошо сейчас употреблять коричневый рис с различными специями, а вот от овсяных каш и разных там «Мюсли» с овсом лучше воздерживаться. Из мяса лучше всего подходят конина и баранина. Свинина очень вредна (а именно из нее делают в основном всякие нарезки, калбасы и пр). В соответствии с ТТМ сейчас очень хорошо употреблять топленое масло, особенно старое (пролежавшее в морозильнике около года). Это масло очень хорошо порождает тепло, оно как нектар... Всего не скажешь  :Smilie:  Могу посоветовать также очень простой, но чрезвычайно эффективный способ поддержания желудочного огня (котрый весной становится крайне слабым). В ТТМ в этот период времени рекомендуют употреблять (и больным и здоровым для профилактики) натощак пилюли [se ‘bru 5]. Но поскольку их купить сложно, то можно сделать весьма простую «замену» (полностью заменить их так, конечно, нельзя). Берете горячую воду, добавляете в нее немного гранатового сока и чуть-чуть перца (желательно молотый красный индийский перц), чтобы чувствовался легкий жгучий вкус. Если употреблять это утром натощак, то никаких проблем с желудочным огнем не будет! Можно и в другое время пить такой состав перед едой.

----------


## Шаман

КИТАЙСКАЯ МЕДИЦИНА О ПОВСЕДНЕВНОЙ ЖИЗНИ
Авторы-составители:П. В. Белоусов, А. В. Чемерис:




> *«Перед сном ешь редьку, проснувшись, ешь имбирь, тогда незачем врачу выписывать рецепт». Эта пословица имеет широкое распространение в Китае. Смысл заключается в том, чтобы утром, встав с постели, съедать немного свежего имбиря, вечером перед сном съедать немного редьки, что очень полезно для здоровья. Почему в разное время дня предлагается есть имбирь и редьку? Все дело в свойствах этих продуктов.
> Вкус имбиря острый. Если выпить чашку имбирного отвара, в желудке возникает теплота, так как имбирь обладает свойствами «остроты» и «тепла». Ранним прохладным утром Ци желудка нуждается в поддержке, «острый» и «теплый» свежий имбирь способствует укреплению селезенки и прогреванию желудка, восполнению Ян Ци. Вечером необходимо сдерживать Ян Ци и способствовать Инь Ци. Есть имбирь в это время — значит поступать против физиологических закономерностей. Именно поэтому бытует гиперболическое выражение: «Вечером есть свежий имбирь — то же, что есть мышьяк». Потребление «острого» и «теплого» имбиря должно опираться не только на физиологические закономерности циркуляции Ци и крови человека в течение дня, но и на физиологические изменения в организме в течение года. То есть, нельзя есть много имбиря осенью. Осенью обычно сухо, сухая Ци повреждает легкие. Если вдобавок будет распространяться острота и тепло имбиря, осушая Ци легких, это то же, что и «помогать злодею творить преступления». Поэтому в древности говорили: «Имбирь осенью губителен для человека». Противоположностью имбиря является редька, обладающая свойствами «прохлады». Она способствует охлаждению жара, осаждению Ци, полезна для пищеварения. Если, устав за день, человек вечером съест немного редьки, увлажнится горло, улучшится пищеварение, охладится жар, что очень благоприятно для последующего отдыха.*


  В этом отрывке говорится о применении имбиря и редьки безотносительно времени года.
Тем не менее, для этого времени года  оба продукта хорошо подходят.
Имбирь можно готовить вместе с молоком, это позволяет убирать "холодность" молока.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> Что касается людей с заболеваниями, то здесь вообще нужен индивидуальный подход. Поэтому с выражением «людям, которые страдают болезнями ветра нужно обязательно употреблять в пищу жиры» я не совсем согласен. Особенно, если учесть некоторую склонность русских людей к максимализму.


Я сознательно сказал «обязательно», поскольку такого рода максимализм нам не особенно грозит. Если почитать отчеты ВОЗ о том, как резко увеличились в мире нервные и психические заболевания из-за бездумного сокращения жиров, употребляемых в пищу, то все станет понятным. Жиры необходимы организму, и именно они балансируют внутренние ветра. Кроме того, важно, чтобы эти жиры были натуральными и качественными. О чем можно говорить отдельно. Такие сурагаты как «Рама» и разные маргарины – очень вредные продукты! Туда входят искусственные жиры, которые не встречаются в природе.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_ 
> *Я сознательно сказал «обязательно», поскольку такого рода максимализм нам не особенно грозит. Если почитать отчеты ВОЗ о том, как резко увеличились в мире нервные и психические заболевания из-за бездумного сокращения жиров, употребляемых в пищу, то все станет понятным. Жиры необходимы организму, и именно они балансируют внутренние ветра. Кроме того, важно, чтобы эти жиры были натуральными и качественными. О чем можно говорить отдельно. Такие сурагаты как «Рама» и разные маргарины – очень вредные продукты! Туда входят искусственные жиры, которые не встречаются в природе.*


Аркадий, по этому поводу тогда лучше говорить отдельно, поскольку
есть разные жиры и масла.
Например, бараний жир отличается от жира свиного (и свиной я бы в этот сезон особенно бы не рекомендовал). 
И, видимо, стоит упомянуть кроме животного масла ещё масла растительные, например, ореховые (которые тоже по различаются по своим свойствам).

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Шаман, я, с Вашего позволения, не буду подробно комментировать Ваши сообщения, поскольку подход ТКМ порой отличается от ТТМ. Есть много общего, но есть и существенные отличия. Это две самостоятельные системы, причем ТТМ ближе к Аюрведе. Например, по поводу имбиря весной подход ТТМ такой же. Но вот что касается редьки, то тут не все так просто. Во-первых, у старой и молодой редьки разные свойства (молодая – горячая, а старая – холодная и увеличивает слизь), во-вторых, для тех, кто занимается тантрическими практиками, есть редьку не очень-то полезно (но подробно разбирать я это здесь не буду). Мне бы не хотелось вдаваться здесь в разные сложные обсуждения. Гораздо полезнее, как мне кажется, практические советы и, по возможности, их обоснование...

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_ 
> Шаман, я, с Вашего позволения, не буду подробно комментировать Ваши сообщения, поскольку подход ТКМ порой отличается от ТТМ.


 Аркадий, я, в общем-то, не возражаю  :Smilie: 
Однако же буддизм развивался не только в тибете, поэтому ТТМ, наверное, не единственная комплексная наука о здоровье.

Кроме того, и в Китае, и в Тибете, всё-таки есть свои особенности. Например, климат, растения, сложившиеся традиции питания.

Кстати, китайская медицина говорит ещё и о том, что пища должна быть адаптирована к местным условиям. 
В том же Китае диеты различаются в зависимости от региона. Я полагаю, что  при обсуждении вопросов питания, нужно учитывать сложившиеся местные особенности.

В столице, например, можно купить и индийский перец, и гранатовый сок, и баранину, и коричневый рис, и специи, и пилюли. А вот  для "провинциальных" буддистов поиск экзотических продуктов может составить проблему.




> для тех, кто занимается тантрическими практиками, есть редьку не очень-то полезно


 Аркадий, по моему, для тех, кто настолько глубоко  занимается тантрическими практиками (скажем, ежедневно по нескольку часов), вопрос не стоит.  :Smilie: 

При обсуждении вопросов, связанных с питанием, нужно, наверное, оговаривать ещё, на какую группу буддистов мы ориентируемся: на ту, что покруче, или на ту, что по-проще.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Галя, прошу прощения, забыл про вопрос с кровяным давлением  :Smilie:  Это очень сложный вопрос, а причины гипертонии могут быть самыми разными. Термин «гипертония» из западной медицины, в ТТМ такого аналога в чистом виде нет. На Тибете традиционно употребляли достаточно мало протеиновой и жирной пищи, а также вели подвижный образ жизни, поэтому таких проблем и не возникало. Считается, что для борьбы с гипертонией хорошо переходить на диету из кислых и сладких фруктов и овощей, а также употреблять больше калия и кальция. А кроме того, важно вместо нашей поваренной соли (натрий-хлор) перейти на калийную соль (калий-хлор), которую часто используют китайцы. Важно также контролировать употребление протеинов и жиров. Гипертония может быть связана и с эмоциями. Так раздражительность повышает КД, усиливает внутренний ветер. С такой гипертонией справиться легче, чем с той, которая обусловлена потерей эластичности сосудов или накоплением жировых бляшек...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Как я уже сказал, весной хорошо употреблять продукты жгучего, горького и вяжущего вкусов. Кроме того, желательно есть грубую зерновую пищу, котрая хорошо способствует очищению организма от слизи. Желательно, чтобы пища была также теплой и сухой по своим свойствам.


Аркадий, про рис и овсянку я понял. А тёплые-сухие... Можно конкретнее?
Конкретно: какую еду из традиционного набора нашей кухни сейчас нужно есть для выведения слизи? Гречка - она тёплая и сухая?  Или нет?
А что ещё?
А соевый соус - подойдёт?
А какая съедобная еда обладает горьким вкусом?  :Smilie: 

Рис с карри и овощами я очень люблю, но не им же единым?  :Smilie: 

Может есть таблица какая-нибудь в сети для традиционных русско-украинских продуктов?

Хочется конкретики, что жрать?  :Smilie: 

Вообще спасибо - тема суперактуальная. 

Эх, тоже хочется сбросить десяток килограмм, аки Садхак.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sinobi

Аркадий, людям, страдающим депрессией (болезни ветра?) что рекомендуется есть? Жиры? А не вредит ли им исключение красного мяса из рациона (баранина, свинина, говядина)? Спасибо.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Андрей:

//Аркадий, про рис и овсянку я понял. А тёплые-сухие... Можно конкретнее?//

У меня на сайте а разделе «Медицина» есть разные таблицы, и там об этом можно немного почитать. Но вообще-то все не так просто, как кажется  :Smilie:  С этим нужно поработать и понаблюдать за собой. Постепенно организм начинает сам чувствовать, что ему нужно и какие вкусы/свойства пищи лучше подходят. Короче, все познается на опыте  :Smilie: 

//Конкретно: какую еду из традиционного набора нашей кухни сейчас нужно есть для выведения слизи? Гречка - она тёплая и сухая? Или нет?
А что ещё? А соевый соус - подойдёт? А какая съедобная еда обладает горьким вкусом?//

Все перечислить невозможно  :Smilie:  Нужно понять свойства и самому разобраться. Гречка – холодная и сухая. Она хорошо выгоняет слизь. Но общая рекомендация на данный сезон – есть зерновые с чем-то, т.е. не в чистом виде (и желательно не в виде слизистых каш). Например, с овощами. Соевый соус добавлять, конечно, можно. Просто в нем много соли, а поэтому не каждому это подойдет. С горьким вкусом действительно есть проблемы. Он нам порой очень нужен, а в пище его мало. Поэтому хорошо употреблять разные горькие настойки, только не переусердствовать  :Smilie:  

//Рис с карри и овощами я очень люблю, но не им же единым? Хочется конкретики, что жрать?//

Карри с овощами и рисом – отличная еда. Сказать всем, «что жрать» - очень трудно, т.к. у каждого свои особенности и нужно знать: тип конституции (человек ветра, желчи или слизи), хронические болезни, образ жизни и пр.

Sinobi

//Аркадий, людям, страдающим депрессией (болезни ветра?) что рекомендуется есть? Жиры? А не вредит ли им исключение красного мяса из рациона (баранина, свинина, говядина)? Спасибо.//

Очень сложный вопрос. Депрессия – психическое расстройство и она бывает разная. Как говорят китайцы в таких случаях нужна «радостная еда». Подразумевается, что у еды должны быть «яркие» вкусовые характеристики и она обязательно должна быть с разными пряностями. Хуже всего преснятина из рациона российских больниц, вроде пудинга и манной каши  :Smilie:  От такой еды и у здоровых охота жить пропадает  :Smilie:  Депрессия – это скорее блокировка ветров за счет большого количества Земли или недостатка Воды. Соответственно нужно больше Огня, Ветра и Пространства. Вот исходя из этого, видимо, и нужно подбирать диету. Огонь связан с радостью, а Ветер его усиливает. Баранина – одно из лучших видов мяса, но в ней много жира, который успокаивает ветер. Поэтому на нее налегать в данном случае не стоит, но в умеренных количествах вполне можно. Тут хороша конина, можно также и говядину со свининой. Исключать мясные продукты, на мой взгляд, не стоит...

----------


## Sinobi

Спасибо, Аркадий

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> С горьким вкусом действительно есть проблемы. Он нам порой очень нужен, а в пище его мало.


А кофе без сахара?

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

К кофе нужно относиться очень аккуратно, особенно весной, когда и так усиливается внутренний ветер. В тибетских текстах, по понятным причинам, про него ничего не сказано. Кофе – очень сильный возбудитель желудочной секреции, а поэтому для тех у кого есть проблемы с желудком про него лучше забыть. Ну а про гипертонию, болезни сердца и пр. и так всем понятно. По своим свойствам кофе – горячий напиток, в отличии, скажем, от зеленого чая. Как говорят современные тибетские доктора: «Чашка кофе утром для здорового человека может быть и полезной, но поскольку здоровых сейчас почти нет, а болезни ветра – бич современной эпохи, желательно употреблять его как можно реже». Поэтому горький вкус – это не самое главное  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ясно. Хорошо. Что есть сравнительно понятно.
А что пить?

Если не горькие полынные отвары  :Smilie: , что что-то вяжущее... Чёрный чай типа дарджилинга?

Или что-то ещё более вяжущее?

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

По поводу разных китайских чаев – это у нас Шаман большой специалист  :Smilie:  Думаю, он может по поводу сортов многое сказать и уточнить... 

Я бы советовал сейчас пить утром красный китайский чай или пуэр (ну если их нет, то тогда обычный черный). Эти чаи обладают теплыми свойствами и сейчас очень хороши. Иногда прямо в чай можно добавлять немного гранатового сока, это очень благоприятно для желудка и поджелудочной железы. Вместо сахара можно использовать мед, а в периоды сильного увеличения ветра лучше и его заменить на патоку. Зеленые чаи утром я не рекомендую по целому ряду причин. Тибетский черный плиточный чай тоже не стоит сейчас пить (оно больше для зимы и морозов), даже если его и удастся раздобыть. Он для нашего климата не очень подходит и часто вызывает возбуждение желчи....

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Про чай понял. Спасибо!

Посмотрел таблицы на вашем сайте.

Так вот, если в общем, то для выведения слизи весной нужны продукты, увеличивающие желчь, ветер или и то и другое?

И куда отнести вина? (Сухие, сладкие, красные, белые... ?)

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

//Так вот, если в общем, то для выведения слизи весной нужны продукты, увеличивающие желчь, ветер или и то и другое?//
И ни то, и ни другое  :Smilie:  Увеличение желчи и ветра – это уже болезнь. Так говорить не правильно. Здоровье – это баланс ветра, желчи и слизи. Говоря о весне, мы имеем в виду сезонное изменение энергии. Это новая внешняя энергия, и она проявляется в усилении Дерева. Пять элементов Земля, Металл, Вода, Дерево и Огонь – это внешние энергии. Однако эти внешние энергии оказывают на нас большое влияние и в результате происходит расстройство наших собственных пяти элементов Земля, Вода, Огонь, Ветер, Пространство. Поэтому мы говорим о балансе, который нужно достичь: уравновесить внешние и внутренние элементы. Весеннее увеличение слизи похоже на половодье. Это почти идеальная аналогия. Половодье – следствие таянья льда, это большая подвижность (Ветер), это общее увеличение энергии (аналог воды). Можно представить, что у нас по каналам начинает двигаться большое количество энергии. Соответственно, в тех местах, где эти каналы (участки тела) заблокированы или сужены, возникает ощущение боли (весна – лучший тест для выявления хронических и прочих болезней  :Smilie: ). Боль – это препятствие для энергии. Вот поэтому у многих весной и болят «кости», мышцы, суставы и пр. Мы накопили за зиму много слизи (аналог снега и льда), и она приходит в движение. Слизь холодна и поэтому мы часто простужаемся весной. Таким образом, мы должны как можно быстрее избавиться от нее и помочь организму, поддержать его. Поддержка заключается в том, что мы выгоняем излишнюю слизь и уравновешиваем Ветер. Чтобы выгнать слизь, мы едим грубую и теплую пищу, пьем кипяток с медом и имбирем и т.д. Но при этом не забываем и о Ветре, который также нужно успокаивать. Не стоит также забывать, что все это – общие рекомендации, и их всегда нужно соотносить с конкретным состоянием своего здоровья. 

//И куда отнести вина? (Сухие, сладкие, красные, белые... ?//
Все белые вина холодные, а красные теплые (чем старее, тем теплее). Весной лучше пить красные вина и не очень сладкие (сладкий вкус – это Земля + Вода = Слизь ). Но нельзя забывать, что любой алкоголь усиливает ветер, поэтому весной лучше употреблять его как можно меньше. Пиво сейчас совсем не желательно...

----------


## Шаман

К сожалению, не могу здесь сослаться на каноны и источники. Скорее, по ощущениям.
Единственное, что помню – весной рекомендуют цветочные чаи.

Я мало что могу добавить к постингу Аркадия. 
Сам я утром в данное время года (начиная с февраля) действительно предпочитаю красный цейлонский чай с хризантемой. И, действительно, ем много мёда. (Красный цейлонский чай дешевле, чем китайский, но красный крупнолистовой чай, если говорить о пищевой ценности, по качеству сравним с китайскими)
Зелёные чаи, как правило, пробуждают аппетит, что в это время года не желательно, особенно для тех, кто соблюдает пост в каком-то виде. (Я не имею в виду, конечно, христианский пост. В это время, как я считаю, вполне уместно немного ограничить себя в еде).

Я полагаю, что более полезно в это время просто не напрягать пищеварительную систему перееданием, чем использовать специальные диеты.

А с последним постингом Аркадия полностью согласен.

----------


## Galina

Месяца два назад прошла информация о том, что врачи рекомендовали Тони Блэру вместо кофе и чая употреблять стакан сухого красного вина ежедневно. По моему у него были проблемы с сердцем. Точно не помню.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Аркадий, большое спасибо.  :Smilie: 
Всё уяснилось.  :Smilie:  

Шаман: 
Можно подробнее про красный цейлонский чай?
Это улун имеется в виду? Бывает цейлонский улун?

ЗЫ: Сайт любителей чая: http://tea.volny.edu/

----------


## Galina

Нашла. У него была тахикардия - нарушение ритма работы сердца. 

http://www.newsru.com/world/22oct2003/doctors.html
Сейчас врачи советуют 50-летнему Тони Блэру отказаться не только от характерного для него "бешеного" рабочего ритма, но и от усиленных тренировок в спортивном зале и перейти на более умеренный образ жизни. При этом, как они отмечают, Блэру просто необходимо научиться расслабляться.

Специалисты настаивают также на сокращении чрезмерного потребления Блэром чая и кофе. Однако, по их мнению, эти ограничения можно компенсировать двумя ежедневными бокалами красного вина, желательно французского.

----------


## Шаман

> Шаман: 
> Можно подробнее про красный цейлонский чай?
> Это улун имеется в виду? Бывает цейлонский улун?


 Андрей, я отвечу коротко, т.к. в данной теме это оффтоп.
"Красный" цейлонский - это, в нашем обычном понимании, "чёрный". Это китайцы классифицируют такие чаи как "красные", в отличие, например, от пуэров. (В скобках замечу, что пуэры называются так по названию городка. Бывают и "зелёные" пуэры. Чаще всего пуэры всё-таки -"постферментированные" чаи, "чёрные" в китайской классификации.)
Улуны китайцы относят к бирюзовым чаям, а мы никуда не относим, т.к. в центре и на западе Росиии улуны являются большой экзотикой.
На цейлоне улуны не производят. Только в некоторых провинциях Китая и на Тайване.

По чаям сейчас есть много интересной информации даже не на сайтах, а на форумах.
рекомендую 
чайный форум клуба "ИСТ" и форум сайта "Поэзия чая"

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Глушить ведрами кофэ, а потом «компенсировать» это двумя (а ограничивается ли он двумя  :Smilie: ) бокалами вина – полная глупость. Бедный Блэр... Да, уж воистину чудеса современной медицины  :Smilie: 

Но, если серьезно, то один бокал красного вина в день – действительно благоприятно сказывается на работе сердца... Кстати, о сексе  :Smilie:  Забыл сказать, что тибетские медицинские тексты рекомендуют заниматься им в весенний период не чаще чем через два дня на третий. А вот летом всего одни раз в 15 дней, так что нужно пользоваться случаем  :Smilie:  Но, впрочем, это уже оффтоп...

----------


## Мытя

Действительно оффтоп, но, Аркадий, думаю что новая тема типа "Секс в весенний период" может быть не менее интересной и полезной  :Stick Out Tongue:  .
Однако, за эту тему большое спасибо!
У меня вопрос. Что-то последнее время стало сложно с дыханием, как это сказать :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , сбивается ритм, аритмия, что-то вроде того. И от этого страдает сердце.
Скажите, это скорее связано с сезонным нарушением ветра, или нет? И что можно придпринимать?

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Ну причин много может быть разных, это так никто не скажет  :Smilie:  Я, увы, не могу войти в ваше измерение и провести диагностику на расстоянии  :Smilie:  Если говорить в общем, то такие вещи весной часто случаются. Главная причина, конечно же, расстройство ветров или крови и ветра. Тут уже одной диетой не обойтись и желательно обратиться к врачу, не запускать. В тибетской медицине есть прекрасные лекарства для таких ситуаций, и очень жаль, что их довольно трудно приобрести. Например лекарства группы «агаров» Агар-8, Агар-20,  и пр. Как и всегда все хорошее – редкость, а разной химической отравой забиты все аптеки  :Frown:  Но, если вы знаете каких-то тибетских (китайских) докторов, то лучше обратиться к ним...

----------


## Шаман

Действительно, без правильного диагноза лечить болезнь не имеет смысла, ибо причин может быть много.
Даже банальное искривление позвоночника...

----------


## Мытя

Спасибо большое. В ближайшее время постараюсь сходить.

----------


## Sinobi

> Специалисты настаивают также на сокращении чрезмерного потребления Блэром чая и кофе. Однако, по их мнению, эти ограничения можно компенсировать двумя ежедневными бокалами красного вина, желательно французского.


 Может, это основано на том, что западная медицина считает, что в чае и кофе содержится большое количество антиоксидантов. В красном вине тоже (кстати, и в шоколаде). Только так, по-моему, можно объяснить заявления о взаимозаменяемости этих продуктов. По виду воздействия на нервную систему я бы сказала, что эти продукты прямо противоположны - чай и кофе имеют тенденцию возбуждать симпато-адренвловую систему в то время, как вино имеет действие легкого транквилизатора (седативный эффект). Конечно, многое зависит от типа нервной системы и дозы - есть люди, которые чувствуют сонливость от чашечки хорошего экспрессо.

----------

